# Road Tax Exempt ex NHS vehicle..?



## NorfolkanGood (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone give me a definitive answer to the tax exempt status for an ex NHS vehicle, please?

I bought a Transit 230 ex NHS minibus, for camper conversion, through a dealer who purchases ex NHS vehicles. 
I've insured it as a 'motor caravan conversion' through Adrian Flux, it's MOT'd for 8 months, but the tax disc on the windscreen ran out November 2009.

When I try to tax it online I'm told the status is: "licence is not due"
But I don't believe it! Seems too good to be true.
The taxation class on the log book says NHSV - but of course it's not, anymore.

I tried for ages to get through to DVLA on the phone for advice, but just got the runaround from their automated service. Apparently there are no people working there anymore.
I want to take the vehicle on the road tomorrow and get it cleaned and valeted.
Any guidance appreciated.

Allyssa


----------



## runnach (Feb 26, 2010)

Without doubt if you are picked up by the ANPR system at the roadside you will be prosecuted.( unless a pre arranged MOT)

You are not NHS....and therefore the vehicle requires re classification in terms of PLG etc.

I would curtail your plans, and speak to your local vehicle licencing office, possibly Norwich looking at your user name. You may need to take your vehicle for inspection to get the taxation class changed.

Different LVLO's seem to be equally different in their vigilence in respect of inspecting vehicles etc having had experience of Leeds and Sheffield offices.

Channa


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 26, 2010)

norfolkangood the young ones!!!!!


----------



## defitzi (Feb 27, 2010)

*defitzi*



NorfolkanGood said:


> Can anyone give me a definitive answer to the tax exempt status for an ex NHS vehicle, please?
> 
> I bought a Transit 230 ex NHS minibus, for camper conversion, through a dealer who purchases ex NHS vehicles.
> I've insured it as a 'motor caravan conversion' through Adrian Flux, it's MOT'd for 8 months, but the tax disc on the windscreen ran out November 2009.
> ...


Whaddya mean -working? de pklace is/always was-full of stiffs  but they never worked. Dat's de trouble with dvla-zombieland...the aliens have visited and they've never gone away, you know!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 27, 2010)

channa said:


> Without doubt if you are picked up by the ANPR system at the roadside you will be prosecuted.( unless a pre arranged MOT)
> 
> You are not NHS....and therefore the vehicle requires re classification in terms of PLG etc.
> 
> ...



Go to a Post Office that does Road Tax.

Fill in a new keeper form apply for a PLG licence and see if they will issue the disk?

You can get a sensible answer from the PO staff.

I sent my doc away to Swansea for a change of address and got a standard letter last week appologising for the delay in processing the documents.

Keep a photocopy of the documents you send to DVLA so that you have some proof.  I lost all confidence in DVLA a while ago when they classed my Merc Hymer as a Mercedes, Renault scenic. pickup.

They are now too involved in making money by selling personalised number plates, than doing the job they are supposed to be doing.


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanx for the replies.
I should have pointed out the log book is in my name, already. The dealer who sold me the vehicle sent off my details when I bought it. 
Unfortunately the new log book still classes the vehicle as an NHS vehicle   and that seems to be the problem.

Since I'm not a Dr or even a nurse and my house is not a hospital. .. I don't think I'd get away with free tax.
Looks like I'll have to go in to the Norwich office on Monday to try and sort it. BUM!

Cheers anyway. I've been away for the winter. Nice to see the site is still going strong.

Allyssa


----------



## Slim (Feb 27, 2010)

fill in the changes part on V5 to private taxation....take your insurance & mot
and of course the  money they should still tax it and send your V5 back by post...Ive done this myself in the past...hope this helps..


----------



## runnach (Feb 27, 2010)

Slim said:


> fill in the changes part on V5 to private taxation....take your insurance & mot
> and of course the  money they should still tax it and send your V5 back by post...Ive done this myself in the past...hope this helps..



Spot on at the LVLO !!....Unless things have changed a change in taxation class can only be done by the LVLO...and not a post office.

Channa


----------



## Telstar (Feb 27, 2010)

*Government Vehicles*

I could be wrong, but my understanding is that any vehicle owned by the government does not pay road tax, so that covers NHS, Police, DWP etc.  They are known as Crown Vehicles.

As previously stated I would go to the local DVLA office.

You shouldn't/won't  need it, but I would take proof of purchase on the basis that its easier to take 1 extra piece of paper than some jobs worth force me to make another trip.

Hope you got it at the right price, I've even heard of a Hospital buying an ambulance off ebay because it was cheaper than going through the official suppliers.

Jon


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Mar 5, 2010)

Thought I'd just update this thread for future reference.

I went to my local DVLA office on Tuesday this week and told them about my problems taxing my vehicle online. They told me it WAS because of the taxation class 'NHSV'

The filled in the new forms for me to change the taxation class to a 'Private HGV'. A taxation class I'd never even heard of before...? But it was free to change the class on the log book.
Apparently, you do NOT need to hold an HGV licence to drive this class (I made sure I asked her that).

I was assured this is the most suitable class because of the type of vehicle and weight (Transit 230 Minibus converted to a motor home) and it cost less. Only £90 for six months! 
So, I've learned something! Hope it's perhaps useful to others.

Allyssa


----------



## PaulC (Mar 5, 2010)

Just one question, how did you get it insured as an ambulance?


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Mar 5, 2010)

PaulC said:


> Just one question, how did you get it insured as an ambulance?



Where did you read I insured it as an ambulance? It was never an ambulance. 
The NHS have many vehicles of all types. Mine used to be an NHS Minibus.
I insured it as a motor home conversion through Adrian Flux.


----------



## PaulC (Mar 5, 2010)

NorfolkanGood said:


> for an ex NHS vehicle



I assumed it was an ambulance, anyhow are the minibuses not known as welfare ambulances?


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 6, 2010)

As to being able to drive it if it's classed as PHGV (over 3.5 ton) you are ok if you passed your test before 1997, after 1997 you can only drive up to 3.5 ton without taking some other test. 

Ed

Found this off the SvTech website:
Under driving licence requirements for vehicles between 3500kg - 7500kg, you must either have passed your test prior to 1997 and hold a C1 category or if after 1997 have taken your C1 test separately


----------



## jann (Mar 6, 2010)

Private HGV is a private vehicle over3500kg in weight. My previous van was 4600kg, this was the taxation class. It is quite a common one .


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 6, 2010)

Check what entitlements you have on your licence and check the weight of the vehicle.


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Mar 6, 2010)

PaulC said:


> I assumed it was an ambulance, anyhow are the minibuses not known as welfare ambulances?



No, it was a minibus for a local community group. It had 15 seats in the back when I first got it, and an electric wheel chair ramp, thingy.
We took the ramp and all the seats out except drivers and two passengers.
I don't know about welfare. ...could be? Just says Transit 230 minibus on the log book. 
Since we got it I keep seeing them on the road. Usually as yellow school buses. 
I would never have thought of getting one before, until I viewed one, inside. They are really spacious. 6' 6" internal width. 19' long. And pretty nippy on a 2.5 diesel.


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Mar 6, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> As to being able to drive it if it's classed as PHGV (over 3.5 ton) you are ok if you passed your test before 1997, after 1997 you can only drive up to 3.5 ton without taking some other test.
> 
> Ed
> 
> ...



Cheers.
Interesting... I passed my test back in 86 so I guess I'm ok. But my daughter probably won't be able to drive it. 
The revenue weight on the log book is 3995 kg

When I told the DVLA lady I'd removed the wheelchair ramp, she said, it's not a requirement, but I may want to go get it weighed again some time in the future, because it will be somewhat lighter without that.
But, I think I'll let sleeping dogs lie for now.


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 9, 2010)

The only purpose you would get from having it weighted would be to see how much payload you have, the revenue weight wouldn't change. Useful if you ever did need to downplate it but I would think as it was built to carry passengers you would have a pretty big payload.

I have 2 daughters, one passed before 1997 & the other after but I do't think there is much chance of letting them drive my van  the insurance would go through the roof if I put either one on to it


----------

